# Space Between Sidewalk and Street



## XJ1517 (Oct 7, 2014)

Did a search and can't find definite answers. Hoping I posted this in the right section.

My customers house is on the left, with the satellite dish.



I plow for a house thats a single lane driveway with a sidewalk on the end, some more driveway (4' or so) then the road. No front lawn as the house is long and has steps in the front and a garden/trees.

The neighbour comes out mad at me that I'm making snowbanks too high on the right side of the driveway towards his house - the snow I put on the area between the sidewalk and the road. I never push the snow across the street at this particular house, so I just back blade then put half on one side and half on the other side of the end of the driveway. My intent is to not have one huge pile and one small pile.

Anyways, buddy gets mad at me and says that he doesn't want me putting it on the side thats closer to his house (right side) because it reduces his visibility when he pulls out with his vehicle. My response is that if I stack it all on the other side (left) that it'll be a way bigger snow pile and it'll be just as bad. He wasn't having it and the curse words started to fly so I just politely said "I'll do my best" type of thing and went along my way.

What would you guys do in this situation? Does he have a say in what I put on that section? I have my workers clean the sidewalk and road way enough so there's never any mess.

Thanks!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah he's gotta say but not much say in what you're going to do. I guess if he really casted enough he could talk to the town about it and who knows if they'd listen but i would just put show on both sides equal height


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

you could suggest you push it up onto his front lawn, that way no pile in his way


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

At first I was thinking looking at the picture that this must be somewhere down south where they don't allow for snow storage space... Then I saw you were from Ontario....

If you are using a plow and not a blower, then the guy might have a point. The property line is looking like its right beside your clients driveway. The neighbour likely takes "ownership" over the boulevard in his mind (I have a few like that), even though the town likely owns that land. 

We generally make it a policy not to blow snow onto neighbours land and right of ways, and that is with a blower. A plow truck is worse, as there are big piles and the chance for damage to lawns etc if you are pushing up on the boulevard. 

I'm not sure if you are doing this for the first year, or if you have done this driveway before, but around here we get too much snow to handle the driveway like that. Even with a blower it would be hard to place the snow properly, given the lack of space. 

Good luck.


----------



## XJ1517 (Oct 7, 2014)

edgeair;1938072 said:


> At first I was thinking looking at the picture that this must be somewhere down south where they don't allow for snow storage space... Then I saw you were from Ontario....
> 
> If you are using a plow and not a blower, then the guy might have a point. The property line is looking like its right beside your clients driveway. The neighbour likely takes "ownership" over the boulevard in his mind (I have a few like that), even though the town likely owns that land.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm in Northern Ontario.

I'm using a plow. What I like to do is keep the plow on the ground to scrape, then the second I hit that edge or imaginary line where the edge of the pavement is for the driveway, I raise the plow making a slope so I don't scrape anything. I was always under the assumption that the city owned that section and that putting snow there (last year we had almost 40 snow "events") was acceptable as long as I dont leave it all over the sidewalk or impede the way for vehicles. I learned this as well when I got a ticket for leaving my Jeep on a section like this in front of my house overnight and got a ticket for it being parked on the road (from Oct - May vehicles can't be parked on city road or parking areas between 3 am and 5:30ish AM).

I've been plowing for a while, but this is my first year with this particular driveway. 50% of the time, the client's vehicle isn't there so I just push it to the back. When the vehicle is there, I just back drag and put half on one side and half on the other to keep the piles even. I'm trying to avoid a 3' pile on one side and a 10' on the other which will bring about the same problem.

Just frustrating I guess. The client isn't even giving me issues/grief but their neighbours are...oh well.

Thanks for the insight! Much appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It's always the neighbours that complain, in small towns you try to keep everyone happy. I wouldn't bother splitting the pile between the two sides, I would take it down the street to the left. You're not technically allowed to pile it on the road allowance, but if you drag it down the street a little the wing on the town plow won't put it back in your clients driveway, maybe pi$$ off the neighbour on the other side...lol. Not a lot of options there.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I know this isnt a specific answer to your questions, but this year i decided tto scale back a bit, and listen to the words of a friend of mine who is much smater than i...
He said to "let em go "....

So, this year i've limited my clients to the ones that arent problematic, pay ontime and ,in general, dont cause me any grief on their job. This includes small jobs that i have difficulty getting my truck into, jobs that are far enough away to lose money because of drive time, and especially people who dicker over pricing.

I realize that not everyones situation allows them to pick and choose their jobs due to financial reasons, but the peace of mind (to me ) is worth,more than the financial gain.

Personally if i wanted to keep that job, id talk to the client with regards to his obstinate neighbor.

Good luck with whatever you figure out


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why aren't you putting the snow straight back at the end of the drive? Just let the customer know so the car can be moved. I know it is a pita but there really isn't anywhere to put snow in such a small area.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I dont hnow how they do it in Canada.

But in the states.(not all are this way sometimes it's a right-of-way that you dont own BUT)

Most cases when they put in a sidewalk they use a public easement.
Then put the sidewalk across your property.

You still own the property .

so you would be stacking the neighbors snow on their yard.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Whinny neighbours come out to cry the blues about what I am doing, smile and tell them to go work it out with the folks who sign the cheque that pays you. There is always one and they can make like birdies and flock off.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree with what someone posted above. Talk to your client and explain that the neighbor's being a pain in the ass so that from this point forward his car will have to be moved so that you can push it straight back. Either that or have him straighten it out with the neighbor.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Mr.Markus;1938091 said:


> It's always the neighbours that complain, in small towns you try to keep everyone happy. I wouldn't bother splitting the pile between the two sides, I would take it down the street to the left. You're not technically allowed to pile it on the road allowance, but if you drag it down the street a little the wing on the town plow won't put it back in your clients driveway, maybe pi$$ off the neighbour on the other side...lol. Not a lot of options there.


I can't speak for Canada but something to consider before putting any snow on a city/couty/whatever easement. If the city comes by to wing back any snow and breaks equipment when hitting a pile the home owner can be held responsible. Who may inturn blame you and go after you as the plow contractor.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah, you really don't have ANY room to work with there. As was said above, the sidewalk is installed in the easement area. The easement area IS owned by the homeowner, but the city, utilities and anyone else that has a legal need to access that area, has the right to. SOOOO, the area to the right of your customer's property, more than likely depending on where the property line is, is owned by the neighbor and he/she absolutely has the right to complain if you are piling the neighbor's snow in his/her yard.

I would contact your customer asap and try to work out an arrangement where you can call when on your way to his property and give him an ETA as to when you will need his car moved by for you to arrive and push straight to the back of the drive. Not only will this save you the headache and time of dealing with the neighbor, but should also be quicker/easier on you as well to just drop your blade and drive to the back of the driveway in one continuous motion. After you plow, your customer can pull back in. If your customer isn't willing to have his car moved by the time you arrive, I would respectfully advise him he needs to hire another contractor. Notice I did say MOVED PRIOR TO YOUR ARRIVAL. I wouldn't play the waiting game for the knock, knock or ring, ring "high customer, I need you to move your car." "Oh, OK, let me find my keys, put shoes on, get my coat...........blah blah blah." Hope it works out for you.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1938224 said:


> I dont hnow how they do it in Canada.
> But in the states.(not all are this way sometimes it's a right-of-way that you dont own BUT)
> 
> Most cases when they put in a sidewalk they use a public easement.
> ...


Exactly this you are taking snow from your customers property and putting it on his neighbors property. That neighbor has a right to complain.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Back drag and wing it down the road. Everyone is happy. Not exactly the professional thing to do nor would it be my first choice but you don't have many alternatives


----------

